# double chamber cob oven video



## paulwheaton (Sep 4, 2010)

Hot off the press. I uploaded this video about 20 minutes ago.

A few bits of scrap wood can be used to make a short fire which can then cook pizzas for hours.

YouTube - paulwheaton12's Channel


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just finished watching that video .. some great ideas shown there. Just wondering if there was a "how-to" on building one of these double-burner ovens at home?


----------



## paulwheaton (Sep 4, 2010)

I kinda doubt it. 

I think you can find lots of how to for a single chamber cob oven. But this is the first time I've even heard of the double chamber style.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

nice video :congrat:

I added your site to my favorites too :2thumb:


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

jacson said:


> I have a double chamber plastic bong & the hoses that separate the two chambers are getting really gross. The use to be clear & are now black. How would I go about cleaning them.. I have no Iso or Vinegar . I have bleach & peroxide .,. Would it be safe to use one of those as long as it is rinsed out GOOD?


Oh, great!...

We got us a stoned *troll* now! :nuts:

First he wants to put up a geodesic tent inside a tornado-proof apartment, now he needs to clean his bong... :gaah:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f38/geodesic-portable-emergency-shelter-3768/#post56761

Then he evangelizes bunker building contractors...  :scratch

All within 3 minutes! (do we have a Guiness-type record here for this?)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

BasecampUSA said:


> Oh, great!...
> 
> We got us a stoned *troll* now! :nuts:


:lolsmash: :lolsmash::lolsmash:

I'm on it.


----------

